# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  So what exactly is the big deal with Ugg boots?

## Otherside

Did I miss something? Because last time anyone actually wore Ugg boots, I was 13. And they don't even _look_ that nice. I never got what the craze was about.

----------


## SmileyFace

I never wore Ugg boots, never will. They look ugly as hell in opinion. I prefer more detailed looking boots...with zippers and all that good stuff.

----------


## Otherside

> I never wore Ugg boots, never will. They look ugly as hell in opinion. I prefer more detailed looking boots...with zippers and all that good stuff.



Exactly my point!

----------


## Chantellabella

They're very ugly and I won't buy them because of their spam. I have called for a boycott of them everywhere! 

Who's with me??

Can somebody sew a flag?

----------


## Antidote

I love them and wear them nearly everyday.

----------


## VickieKitties

Maybe they're comfortable or something but I hate the way they look.  Heels or creepers for me.

----------


## SmileyFace

Girls at my school wear Ugg boots and short shorts.... then complain it's too cold. It's like.... well, maybe you should have done a better job deciding what bottoms to wear today in this chilly weather. Duh.

----------


## L

I used to have a pair of these. They were not ugg branded but they were comfy, easy to wear and went with most of my clothes ie thick tights and skirt 
201715100.jpg

----------


## Total Eclipse

they are severely over priced, though.

----------


## Antidote

Well I never got the real ones. I wear $5 ones you can get from the supermarket which can also be called slipper boots. I wear them around the house all year round. I also have another more sturdy pair you can wear outside, but they were given to me and they look like a cross between muklucks and uggs yet they are called uggs, so I don't know.

----------


## SmileyFace



----------


## meeps

they comfy

----------


## WintersTale

I find them cute on a girl, but it really depends on what girl.

----------


## meeps

if it's not a cute girl then the Uggs aren't cute on her.

----------


## Antidote

I think flats are way uglier than uggs.

----------


## Misssy

I never had the ugg boots. I see people with them, I guess they are comfy or something.

----------

